# Cramps after IUI



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

I had my first DIUI at lunchtime today, I had been taking letrozole days 2-6. My bloodwork at my last scan on day 13 showed that I was going to prob ovulate today and so they said not to take trigger injection but to go and have the IUI today. I found the procedure painless. The doctor said to take the trigger injection when I got home just to cover all bases. About 2 hours after the IUI and 1 hour after the trigger injection I started to get cramps a bit like AF cramps and stitch. the pain is mostly low down particularly on the right hand side. 

Sorry I didn't mean to go on quite so much !! I guess what I am trying to say is has anyone else experienced this? Is this normal? 

Thanks K x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Light cramping and discomfort are perfectly normal after insemination - partly being messed around down there, partly because so many sperm irritate the uterus and partly because of the effects of the injections making your ovaries work overtime.
Good luck
x


----------



## hasina (Oct 8, 2010)

wishing hiya hun read ur post didnt want to run... as i did have a bit of cramps hun  after iui..  i felt as if something squezzing inside me... and i did end up with bfp.... but as u no m/c..
soo dnt losse hope this might be ur month hun.. hang in there... wish u do get bfp... hope this gives u a tiny bit of good vibes coming ur way xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply ladies. I appreciate it  

Keeping everything crossed this is my month  

K x


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

I was so worried going into my first IUI because I had read some posts saying for some women it was horribly painful. I was sure that was going to be my case too. Doctor was very nice, however. I could barely feel a thing. Since they gave me this little cover thing to put over my legs, I couldn't see what he was doing. (And normally that is how I would have wanted it, it feels weird not to have this little "partition"). I was expecting a lot of pain for 10-15 minutes. It all happened so quickly and I almost didn't feel anything, I started to wonder if the doctor had actually performed the insemination. (The issue is, I was a bit concerned about how much I could trust this clinic--such a nightmare). So this was my experience. Everything is so nerve-wracking. 

So  is it OK if you don't actually feel them putting the catheter inside your body?


----------

